# my piggies are off their food!



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My 2 boys Boris & Dylan are 7 years old and very very spoilt

I have never had a problem feeding my piggies, in fact they cost me more than my 3 gun dogs!!! and 2 cats.

Boris has had 3 years of battling bumble foot, he is on Baytril antibiotics at this moment, this is a regular monthly thing to help his bumble foot, but this has never affected his appetite.

This last week, he won't eat his apple, pears, peppers, carrots,green leafy veg, even his favourite packet of Tesco parsley! He even went off dandelion leaves!!!!!

He is eating his dried food and hey and drinking water obviously and is chatty enough, but I AM the worried one.



Any tips so I can get him eating again?

Dylan follows what ever Boris does so even he won't eat those foods now!

All help welcome


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

at their age it could well be worth taking them to the vets for check up, there could be slight spurs on the teeth causing them to go off foods that require more chewing


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I too think that he needs a check up at the vets it does sound like he could have a tooth problem. Guineas I find don't tend to really chew their pellets more just crunch and swallow, other foods however need manipulating around the mouth to be chewed before swallowing and if he has burrs on his teeth they could be causing ulcers on his tongue making this painful. HTH xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks both for your replies. 

They had a check up 2 weeks ago as I have to take Boris to the vets when I want his Baytril and they insist on seeing him rather than giving me the medicine!!!! I can't leave Dylan on his own as he gets too up-set being left behind, so he too gets a check up. 

Saying that I will take them back and say yet again that they are off their food and I want their teeth checked properly.

Thank you


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi ewelsh, how did you get on at the vets with your piggy? I know it was a while ago but only just read this


----------

